# Success stories of cats being "trained" not to poop in neighbours garden?



## Loulabella1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all

Just wondering what success stories people have of stopping their cats pooping in a certain garden? Only because my neighbour spoke to next door but one (who is my friend) about how she is getting fed up with my cats pooping in her garden (understandably so as they are MY cats and no reason she should have to deal with their poop) and I know she is going to speak to me about it.

I'm happy to help deter as far as possible as don't want any problems with my neighbour. I "think" the problem may have started as when they were younger she and her family used to encourage them into her garden, give them a big fuss and so I'm assuming they feel really comfortable in their garden. She also mentioned them going into her kitchen, I'm shocked by this as even though they go in my friends garden and have been there when I'm round for a cuppa they don't go anywhere near her back door, so I've got my suspicions (although this is just my thoughts and haven't seen anything) that maybe one of her grown up sons have fed them at some point? So obviously I'll double check as if they do that the cats will keep coming back for more treats.

Sorry this is a total essay, any recommendations for products / natural remedies that I can suggest? Want her to know that I'm on her side however cats do tend to poop in the wrong garden!

Thanks

Lou


----------



## phil.kennedy99 (Oct 28, 2009)

We are still working our way through a similar problem but have made progress. We were confronted in the same way so volunteered to check her garder daily and bought her some cat repellent. 

The first 2 didnt work but the 3rd seems to have done the job.

We also put a littler tray in our garden with sharp sand in and they are starting to use that too. 

hope this helps!


----------



## Simba9952 (Apr 25, 2009)

I wonder if the neighbour in question has gravel or loose stones as a feature in their garden. If they do, good luck, you wont stop the pooping. My parents have this feature in their garden two times over and they are both huge litter trays for the cats. My parents hate it and are considering changing the garden layout.
Don't know if this is the issue you have, but litter trained cat's see no difference


----------



## DebbieP (Jan 4, 2010)

I had a problem with my neighbour's cats too, doing their business in my garden. I got some fence spikes which I put up all along the top of my fence on the pretext of a 'burglar deterrent'! Did the trick though, no more cats in my garden. It doesn't harm them or anything, it's just not comfortable for them, so I think now they go over to the neighbour on the other side's garden!  I found it a very cheap and effective method that was also safe for the environment - I'm not 100% sure about some of the sprays and things you can get.

And on the plus side, we haven't had any burglars since either!! :thumbup:

I got the fence spikes here if you're interested, mine are black:

Fence and wall spikes - strip £0.62


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

DebbieP said:


> I had a problem with my neighbour's cats too, doing their business in my garden. I got some fence spikes which I put up all along the top of my fence on the pretext of a 'burglar deterrent'! Did the trick though, no more cats in my garden. It doesn't harm them or anything, it's just not comfortable for them, so I think now they go over to the neighbour on the other side's garden!  I found it a very cheap and effective method that was also safe for the environment - I'm not 100% sure about some of the sprays and things you can get.
> 
> And on the plus side, we haven't had any burglars since either!! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


wow, I really like the look (and more importantly!!) price of those. I made my own homemade spikey contraption to get the neighbourhood moggies out of my garden, but wish I'd known about these.


----------



## jamjar919 (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know about fence spikes - maybe a little over the top. You can get sprays or if you dont want them anywhere, just squirt lemon juice or leave the rind around. they hate that.


----------



## jamjar919 (Jul 4, 2010)

alright, done some research and came up with Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike You could ask your neighbor to install these poles on his side of the fence and it stops cats getting over as cats would have to climb up an overhang, which they cant.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Really really liking the look of those aswell. Got a new cat in the neighbourhood who insists on using our patio/pots/flower bed as its personal litter tray... no point using lemon juice/rind as we've got a yampy Staffy who it doesn't even turn a whisker at! If the dogs no deterrent then i doubt fruit and veg will be :lol:


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

DebbieP said:


> I had a problem with my neighbour's cats too, doing their business in my garden. I got some fence spikes which I put up all along the top of my fence on the pretext of a 'burglar deterrent'! Did the trick though, no more cats in my garden. It doesn't harm them or anything, it's just not comfortable for them, so I think now they go over to the neighbour on the other side's garden!  I found it a very cheap and effective method that was also safe for the environment - I'm not 100% sure about some of the sprays and things you can get.
> 
> And on the plus side, we haven't had any burglars since either!! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


My fence is a 3.5 ft walled fence. Would this still be a deterrent or would I have to make the fence higher first?


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Sorry no help here - &#304; enxcourage mine to use the neighbours garden rather than mine.


----------



## DebbieP (Jan 4, 2010)

peecee said:


> My fence is a 3.5 ft walled fence. Would this still be a deterrent or would I have to make the fence higher first?


I think it would depend - so long as there wasn't a way around the fence for the cat to get in eg a gap or an unspiked bit, and they couldn't jump straight over the fence without having to land or step on top of it, I can't imagine that the spikes wouldn't work for you. Just make sure that the only way the cats can get into your garden is if they have to step on the spikes. (but like i said, the spikes won't actually harm them or anything so no need to worry about that)


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks. I might seriously consider this. I've looked at other things but they are all so pricey. The price here looks quite good.


----------



## DebbieP (Jan 4, 2010)

peecee said:


> My fence is a 3.5 ft walled fence. Would this still be a deterrent or would I have to make the fence higher first?


I reckon go for it... if it doesn't work you have supercats, and it's only a few pence a strip!


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL, you are right!


----------

